# S. S. Thoughts



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Have a 3 bay sink and a hand sink i put in about 3 years ago owner supplied. It has some rust development on it. It is city water and little to no cleaning agents. (Ive been told) have been used. Any ideas/cleaning products on how to clean this up? And how to prevent it. Thanks guys.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just cheap Chinese S.S

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Pic


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

At Lowe's, work perfect in stainless steel.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Google "polishing stainless steel sink"


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Bars keepers friend


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

This is probably cross contamination by having something steel/iron sitting against it like a hot wok maybe??? 
I heard coconut oil as a green friendly cleaning agent works


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flour


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

take a buffer and buff it out , then get them some SS cleaner .


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> This is probably cross contamination by having something steel/iron sitting against it like a hot wok maybe??? I heard coconut oil as a green friendly cleaning agent works


 srry ninja thats a no go they wash candy holders from the candy store in side the toy store just small plastic bins its one of those wall things u can scoop ur own candy all plastic i thought water quality. I asked what they paid for the 3 bay sink. A whopping 500 dollars and so im leaning toward cheep Chinese sink


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Sodium ions will pull the chrome particles out of 304 stainless, leaving gaps where the iron is exposed and can rust like that. Any chance they have been exposed to salt water? The sink must be 304, not 316L, I would guess, for that price. You could spot weld those areas with 316 filler, but it will happen in the rest of the sink.


----------

